# CI-Slot im Tv mit DVB-S2 Receiver nutzbar?



## Gulasch92 (3. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute,
hab mir vor kurzem einen Philips PFL 42 8684H zugelegt. Dieser Lcd-Tv hat einen CI-Slot für Pay-Tv. Nun wollte ich euch fragen, ob ich diesen Slot auch in Verbindung mit einem DVB-S2 Receiver nutzen kann, der keinen CI-Slot hat. Also kann ich das Signal praktisch über den Receiver empfangen und dann vom TV entschlüsseln lassen? Oder brauch ich für Pay-TV dann zwingend einen CI-Slot im Receiver? Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine und könnte mir weiterhelfen.
MfG


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2010)

Irgendwie versteht ich das nicht ganz...  ^^  an sich kann das nur gehen, wenn der Philips auch DVB-S2 kann, und wenn das so ist, dann brauchst Du den externen Receiver ja gar nicht ^^ oder wie...?


----------



## Gulasch92 (4. Mai 2010)

Sry, hab ich echt ein konfus ausgedrückt, also noch ein Versuch:
Also der Philips hat nen CI-Slot, der Receiver nicht. Möchte gern HD empfangen, gibt bei uns aber kein Kabel, also muss Satellit her. Kann ich jetzt z.B. die Sky Smartcard in den CI-Slots des Philips stecken und trotzdem Sky empfangen oder bräuchte der Receiver den CI-Slot?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Mai 2010)

Du meinst vermutlich, dass das Signal vom receiver zum TV geht und du dann erst dort das verschlüsselte durch den CI_Slot entschlüsselst, nicht wahr? Ich glaub das geht so nicht, der Slot ist mit dem Receiver im LCD verbunden. D.h. wenn der LCD auch DVB-S könnte, dann geht das, und zwar ganz ohne Deinen externen SAT-Receiver. 

Aber scheinbar kann der nur DVB-C oder T. Das nutzt also nix.


----------



## FatBoo (5. Mai 2010)

Geht nicht. Der CI-Schacht im TV ist nur mit dem internen Tuner nutzbar.

gruß


----------

